# 3ph snowblower roller chain replacement size



## Fromking89 (28 d ago)

Hi everyone,

I broke the roller chain on my 7’ snowblower earlier this week and it’s currently sitting somewhere under a pile of snow that I won’t find until the spring. This snowblower is quite old and I’m unsure of the brand. I need to go out and buy a replacement chain but not sure of the size. The chain was pretty thick, so I assume it was a #60.. anyways, it’s 3 hours to the nearest supply store to get a chain, so I’m hoping to get it right the first time.

Is there typically a standard chain size on these kind of implements?


----------



## Ultradog (Feb 27, 2005)

Hmmm,
You give us no brand of blower and no clue if it is a single or two stage type.
You also give us no brand of tractor it is on, the horse power of the tractor, whether it is front or 3 point mounted and where abouts on the blower the chain is located. And you want us to guess the size of roller chain you need.
Sorry man, but I flunked mind reading - just ask my ex wife...


----------



## Tx Jim (Jul 28, 2020)

My guess is you're correct about missing chain being RC60 but if that true you also need to known number of links required including a coupler link. 

Can you post photo of your 7 foot unknown brand snow blowers sprockets?


----------



## LouNY (Dec 15, 2016)

Without the old chain to start with it will be a bit more difficult.
Roller Chain Size Charts - Complete Dimensions










You can measure your sprocket, measuring the c-c distance of the teeth to get close, however usually when a chain gets so worn that it breaks the teeth are often worn considerable and the sprockets should also be replaced.
Most any shop that deals in farm supplies will stock roller chain by the box (usually 10 ft) and master and half links.
Your new chain should be able to wrap completely around a sprocket and meet in length alignment.
There is only an 1/8" difference in pin to pin center distances between #40 to #50 and from #50 to #60.
There is also the same 1/8" in the inner width of the chain.


----------

